# one of my favorite bottles



## bluegrassfan76 (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought I'd share what I'm guessing would be a fairly rare Coca-Cola bottle.  It happens to be from a very small town that I live near by and where my grandmother lives still.  It is from Windsor, Illinois which I didn't even know had a Coke bottling plant until I found this bottle a couple years ago and asked my grandfather about it.  He said he can remember it from many, many years ago and that it had been closed for about as long as he can remember.  Windsor is a small town with maybe around a 1000 people, not a town I would have expected to have a bottling plant.  There is no date stamped on it but my grandpa was guessing early 1900's.  Anyone here have a better date? MIKE


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome, and yes your grandpa is probably correct. Early 1900's. Great bottle!


----------



## Bottleworm (Oct 25, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking. Where do you live? I live 20 minutes out of Peoria.


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Oct 25, 2015)

I live between Mattoon & Sullivan.  I do a lot of hunting around Lake Shelbyville on the Corps ground and that's where I have found several of my old bottles.  Back before the govt. basically stole the ground when they dammed the Kaskaskia River all of what is now govt. ground was private property and there were of course places where people would toss their trash out into the woods or ravine out behind their house.  Heading that way in the morning to do some squirrel hunting as a matter of fact. MIKE


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2015)

I'd guess 1900-1915 time frame. Bob Porters Coke book calls it Scarce+ meaning 100-150 known. Nice. LEON.


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I was going to ask if folks on here knew of some good soda bottle guide books, I have checked our library system and they have nothing but something like this Coke book that you mention sounds like what I'm looking for. MIKE


----------



## botlguy (Oct 26, 2015)

Surf the Web, lots of good info out there. Some of our teckies (?) can help you out, I'm illiterate. Live on Flatt & Scruggs, Bill Monroe, & ?????????????                     Jim


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Oct 26, 2015)

Bottleworm said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking. Where do you live? I live 20 minutes out of Peoria.


If you are from Illinois you may like a couple of my Illinois bottles, one is what I'm sure has to be an old Dr. Pepper bottle as it looks different than most any Dr. Pepper that I've ever seen.  It's from the Danville, Il bottling plant.  I'll put a couple pics on here for you.  As you can see, it's a little rough but I don't mind, I just enjoy collecting different bottles, not overly concerned about condition in most cases. MIKE


----------

